# Online Meat Recommendations



## tombirmingham (Aug 9, 2015)

Just a thought, as we are building a recipe directory - would it be good to have a online meat directory thread ? 

http://www.graigfarm.co.uk/organic-...m-organic-beef-short-ribs-jacobs-ladder-p1036 - I am buying these next week for a smoke next weekend, can leave a review and offer guidance on their online customer service afterwards, it would be helpful if we had some good recommends and bad recommends for other purchasers on the forum. 

Tom


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

Good idea Tom.

The only issue we have with these types of thread is ideally they'd be set as a sticky.

Unfortunately we do not have access to moderate the board. It's done from the US.

So unless the thread was continually bumped it would disappear down the boards :frown:


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

A very good Idea indeed, that could also spread to other pieces of kit being recommended, but unfortunately Danny mentioned something similar to Ressy at the Weekend meet about limited availability for Sticky's.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

It's all about the control and we ain't got none....


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 9, 2015)

I suppose we could keep it topped up by putting purchases and purchase reviews in. 

The ribs I have found http://www.graigfarm.co.uk/organic-...m-organic-beef-short-ribs-jacobs-ladder-p1036 look surprisingly cheap for organic meat.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

Hmm! You may want to look again at the prices when you scroll to what size you want on their site.

I know its organic but the pork shoulder is just under £10 per kg and the beef ribs are £12 per kg and that's very expensive

There are cheaper prices from some top (so called) butchers in London Tom Hixon, T & G or Albert Matthews closer to you in Bury.

I'm getting plate ribs that I used at the Smoking weekend for a fiver for 4 bones in and pork shoulder for under £4 per KG. Asda sell it at £2.96 per KG. With a rub and low and slow would you be able to tell the difference?


----------



## tombirmingham (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the advice and guidance Kiska, I am primarily looking for organic meat at the moment and for me personally it is not just about flavour but also making sure the meat I have eaten is organic and well reared.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

Tom, 

Have you heard of Packington free range, 

They are just outside of Tamworth. I often drive past and see the pigs in the fields. They are truly free range and do some great meat.

http://www.packingtonfreerange.co.uk/


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok Tom with you now

With free range, well reared its about double the price so you should be looking at between £6.00 to £8.00kg


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

The belly ribs I bought from the Packington farm shop on Saturday weighed 2.67kg and cost £25.00.

http://www.packingtonmoor-farmshop.co.uk


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hmmm! about a tenner per KG again. Albert Matthews out of Bury does Rare breed pork, properly reared for £6.95 per KG

http://www.albertmatthews.com/pork-shoulder-joint


----------



## resurrected (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd probably not buy from them again, Kiska. We just happened to be out that way so popped in to look round. Ended up picking the pork up.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 10, 2015)

Neither have we!


resurrected said:


> It's all about the control and we ain't got none....


. Neither have we!


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello.  You folks have more power and control than you realise.  The U.S. members are starting to realise some of the challenges we face here.  Certain Cuts of meat are hard to find here.  Certain other things are not available here.  SOME are willing to let us "grow" our Group.  Some of our team say that is not necessary.  Scatter the Group t the winds  and they will come home.  So how do we proceed?  The question was asked:  Does U.K. BBQ have to be exactly like U.S. BBQ.  The answer was Of course it does not!  I agree with the idea.  IF folks want to serve curry   HEY!  Is a British thing. All about the British palate.  THEN so be it!  GOOD with me.  I CAN learn.  I WILL learn.  So what about BBQ?  The thread was about meat recommendations.  Yes! I went off topic. Kee[ Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 27, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> SOME are willing to let us "grow" our Group.  Some of our team say that is not necessary.  Scatter the Group t the winds  and they will come home.  So how do we proceed?


Hi Danny. I don't think that anyone is saying that we don't want to grow the numbers of UK smokers in the community here, there are just some open discussions as to the various ways of doing it. I suggested a while ago an option of maybe moving the "group" to a "sub forum" to avoid people having to register - which we know puts some people off. It would still be a focused group though just in a more integrated part of the main forum. Anyway, the admins will decide the best route I am sure - and if it is decided not to change anything then that is great too.

Now, if we could have the ability to "auto-register" anyone who posts in the group, rather than have the registration screen popping up, than that would be an ideal situation


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 27, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> SOME are willing to let us "grow" our Group.
> Some of our team say that is not necessary.
> Scatter the Group t the winds  and they will come home.


false

Hi Danny, not sure I am getting what you are saying?

Can you explain the three statements above?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 27, 2015)

tombirmingham said:


> Just a thought, as we are building a recipe directory - would it be good to have a online meat directory thread ?
> 
> http://www.graigfarm.co.uk/organic-...m-organic-beef-short-ribs-jacobs-ladder-p1036 - I am buying these next week for a smoke next weekend, can leave a review and offer guidance on their online customer service afterwards, it would be helpful if we had some good recommends and bad recommends for other purchasers on the forum.
> 
> Tom


Hello.  This has gone off topic.  My fault as well!

Tom; I think it would be a good idea.  It MAY not always be the best price but at least folks could find cuts of meat from several different suppliers.  Then it is up to the member which supplier or price they chose.  Sometimes cheaper is just that; cheaper.  Not always!  As I tell folks; buy the BEST cheap cut you can.  If that makes sense.  I don't feel the need to buy a wagyu brisket but I don't want the "cheapest" brisket I can find either.  Those CAN tend to be mostly fat and a poor quality meat.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Aug 27, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> false
> 
> Hi Danny, not sure I am getting what you are saying?
> 
> Can you explain the three statements above?



An explanation would be great. Because it's sure as hell confused me.


----------



## smokeymondays (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have been really happy with the free range meat I get from my butcher...we have spent quite a few hours together getting my American cuts right - I will see if he is interested in providing them via mail order.

I can't decide which I like better though...shipping priced in already or added on at the end.  Others who have ordered, how are they packaged?


----------

